# building diy CO2



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

so i put together a 1-liter [i don't drink soda! 1 liter aquafina bottle was all i had] bottle with siliconed silicone airline threaded through the top. i'm going to put in sugar, yeast, and slightly warm water. i've seen different dosages, could anyone recommend the best dosage for a bottle this size? it's for a 15 gallon aquarium, soon to be pretty solidly planted. i ordered some varieties of rotala, hygro, and ludwigia tonight to suck up extra nutrients-i need fast growing plants to cut down on my algae!


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont know if 1 liter would be enough for a 15 gallon. A lot of people do 2x 2L bottles on 20 gallon tanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Do you drink juice? I use juice bottles that are close to 2L (i think like 1.8L). They have a flat bottom and seem to be sturdier.

1L is better than nothing, but neil is right....usually people use 2 2L bottles on tanks around 20g. I'd suggest that for a 15g as well. 

For 1L, I'd use 1 cup of sugar, 1/8tsp of yeast, fill up with warm water to where the bottle narrows.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

in a dorm im sure someone drinks pop, so maybe ask a friend for a bottle next time they finish one?


----------

